# Left or right fog light comes on when turning headlights on



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

So I have a '14 Beetle R and noticed that when ever turning on the headlights on for the first time in the day sometimes one out of two fog light will come on too. It's intermittent and sometimes it's left and other times it's the right fog light. 

I know that I'm not pulling in the switch to activate the fog light, one of them just comes on on its own. So than I pull the switch to turn both of the fog lights on so it doesn't look like crap when driving around.

Car is still fairly new so will take it to the dealer on the first oil change and let them know to fix it but just wanted to know if anybody has the same thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Check to see if your steering wheel is turned one way or the other. You may be activating the cornering lights. At less than 25MPH with the headlights on, the fog light will come on to light the inside corner as you turn. Once the wheel is straight again, it goes out.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

They should also do the same thing while using the blinkers. A vagcom cable can turn that feature off if you want.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot I'll try it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8carpileup (Aug 25, 2015)

*One fog light on with headlights? Looks really stupid!*



vr6-kamil said:


> So I have a '14 Beetle R and noticed that when ever turning on the headlights on for the first time in the day sometimes one out of two fog light will come on too. It's intermittent and sometimes it's left and other times it's the right fog light.
> 
> I know that I'm not pulling in the switch to activate the fog light, one of them just comes on on its own. So than I pull the switch to turn both of the fog lights on so it doesn't look like crap when driving around.
> 
> ...


I also have a '14 R-line Beetle (sun, sound, nav), and I have the same problem, only all the time, on the passenger side. Haven't been to the dealer yet, as it is just annoying and silly looking, and I am really far from an oil change, plus I fear that the repair may be hopeless and might screw up something else. I do the same thing you do, put on both fog lights with the headlights when I drive in the dark. Let me know if you get yours fixed successfully! I bet ours were made on the same day!


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

8carpileup said:


> I also have a '14 R-line Beetle (sun, sound, nav), and I have the same problem, ...!


Check the second post in this thread. It's likely the cornering light, if your steering wheel is not straight. It's a feature, not a bug


----------



## 8carpileup (Aug 25, 2015)

TragicallyHip said:


> Check the second post in this thread. It's likely the cornering light, if your steering wheel is not straight. It's a feature, not a bug


Duh, you are right, of course! The only time I ever see the headlights on is when the wheel is turned, when I pull the car in the garage. Checked today with the wheel straight, and all's OK. Not used to a cornering light and this is my first Beetle/VW. Love the car!


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

When I first got mine and noticed it doing this I thought it was actually a pretty cool thing. But it will freak ppl out that's never seen it before.


----------



## Soccernutt10 (Jun 29, 2015)

*Problem solved*

It was driving me crazy with the fog lights being constantly 1 on 1 off. Finally found this thread and realized it's a feature.


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

This feature can be turned off in VAG-COM. On some cars putting the car in reverse turns both fog lights on. Police pulled me over once on my Passat thinking one of my fogs were out. Had to tell him it was cornering light.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

If you are afraid of the dealership, you may want to start by reading your Owner's Manual. :thumbup:


----------

